# Aerpress & Feldgrind recipes



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Hey people, I'm away for a few days so the Aeropress is getting an outing!

I've seen this recipe on the Feldgrind thread: Feldgrind set to 1:6 and 45 second pour/steep/press (for a total time of 2.15) but just wondering if anyone has any other recipes/tips?

Cheers!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

This thread will take you all holiday just to read;

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D31674&share_tid=31674&share_fid=6813&share_type=t

If that's not enough, there's an app for Android that suggests random recipes. Search Google Play for "Aeroprecipe". It's based on the James Hoffman brew dice that were a bit of a craze until they got ripped off. I don't think the app is particularly useful, as you can't bookmark good recipes, it's literally a random instruction generator as far as I can tell (I also haven't really established if the parameters are controlled to only those that would be useful or if it's really totally random) - but it's a bit of fun, and gets you trying different things- and of course you can always manually make notes if you come across a good one. The app I think was intended for fun but could be useful with a bit more dev and the ability to store favourites and add notes.

I would recommend the long steep brew (10 mins) mentioned in the CFUK thread above. Contrary to my expectations of being over extracted it was actually sweeter and tastier than the quick in and out method. Proof that it's worth paying attention to MWJB's brew advice.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

This is the one that works best for me with darker chocolaty roasts.

17g dose (1.10 Feldgrind) inverted method.

200g water.

10-12 stirs. Push down on plunger until liquid is almost level with brim, then put filter on (paper) and invert.

Then immediately pull the plunger up slightly to prevent coffee escaping.

3 minute steep - start timer when water first touches coffee.

Plunge for 25 seconds.

Add water to taste.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Interesting read - just got one of these on holiday, if you have tried the bean to cup coffee at Holiday Inn Express you would also invest in an aeropress.

I'm still playing around with it but it seems to work well


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Depending on your tolerance levels, personally I find you have to try hard to get Aeropress wrong. I've had good ones and less good ones, but never anything I wouldn't enjoy or finish.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

The method I've found that has worked the best for me so far is, 14g coffee aergrind 2.6 225g hot water inverted stir a couple of times, leave 5 minutes, flip and press. I've tried shorter times which made consistent bad coffee and 30 minute steeps which didn't taste much better but I'm a novice when it comes to the Aeropress.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks for this guys, gonna look into these long steeps a bit more...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You inspired me. I just found Mark's 30 Minute right way up 14g long steep recipe in the thread I posted, so far I'm 10 mins into the first half, off to break the crust after I've sent this post...

Coffee is a Rwanda Nyungwe Red Bourbon roasted med-dark by Dave C. It's like hot Ribena!

This is the one I mean:

Make sure Aeropress is clean.

Grind 14.0g and weigh the ground coffee to confirm. Add coffee to Aeropress, with rinsed filter, on a cup, normal way up. Maybe 1+6 would work, you want to be just coarse enough that the coffee wets evenly with the (fast) pour, no signs of dry clods.

Boil 500g of Volvic.

Quickly pour 255g of 'straight off the boil' Volvic on to the coffee & put the plunger in to stop drips.

Switch Aeropress to another cup/discard any drip through.

About 10-15min give it a swirl to sink anything that might still be floating.

After 20 to 30mins, remove plunger & let the coffee drip under it's own weight for a bit, then in with the plunger & press slowly, stop when you see the coffee bed.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> You inspired me. I just found Mark's 30 Minute right way up 14g long steep recipe in the thread I posted, so far I'm 10 mins into the first half, off to break the crust after I've sent this post...
> 
> Coffee is a Rwanda Nyungwe Red Bourbon roasted med-dark by Dave C. It's like hot Ribena!
> 
> ...


What happens to the other 245g of boiled Volvic?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hmm I wondered that as well, best let Mark answer that! I just used enough to fill the Aeropress. I can use tap water for cup warming!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

This is exactly what I was after!! Will report back, cheers dude


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Just tried the looong brew method with the last of my Koppi Guatemala Finca El Mirador and it was delicious. Really brought out lots of sweet almond notes that were nowhere near as obvious before. Will definitely be using this method more in the future!


----------



## Zola (Nov 24, 2016)

Good thread! I have just bought an aeropress, some good ideas here.


----------

